# 2021 Vw Tiguan we r line tow hook license plate holder



## Teyjizzle (May 26, 2021)

Hello just bought 2021 Vw Tiguan r line in that lovely silver. Don’t won’t holes in front bumper and can’t find a license plate holder.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Platypus holder:

Platypus License Plate Mount for Volkswagen (VW Tiguan 2018-2021) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VGLRBV6


----------



## PiranhaTiguana (May 22, 2021)

I know that's a popular option. My friend has one for his Jetta. 

But if I were to install where it's supposed to be, I think the dealer didn't give me all the hardware. I have a 2021 SEL-P. We have a oversized plastic frame that doesn't match up to a license plate (haven't received our plates yet). What hardware should we have received?


----------



## Teyjizzle (May 26, 2021)

Ya not looking to spend more then 30.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Teyjizzle said:


> Ya not looking to spend more then 30.


going to have to spend more.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

It's expensive, but it looks good and it's flexible. Didn't want to spend the money either, but was worth it for the look.


----------



## Broncomurf65 (May 28, 2021)

Zabes64 said:


> It's expensive, but it looks good and it's flexible. Didn't want to spend the money either, but was worth it for the look.
> View attachment 92796
> View attachment 92797


Hey, could you give me the link when I clicked this one no Tiguan bracket was in the search Thank you


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Broncomurf65 said:


> Hey, could you give me the link when I clicked this one no Tiguan bracket was in the search Thank you


So looks like it's sold out right now on that link, it's the Platypus for 2018-2021 Tiguans, there was only 1 available when I posted that Amazon link above so may have to Google it.

Seriously it sucks it's so expensive, but end of the day, if you get something cheap or crappy you'll likely end up just getting this one later and then you're out the $93 plus the crappy one's cost.


----------



## Broncomurf65 (May 28, 2021)

Zabes64 said:


> So looks like it's sold out right now on that link, it's the Platypus for 2018-2021 Tiguans, there was only 1 available when I posted that Amazon link above so may have to Google it.
> 
> Seriously it sucks it's so expensive, but end of the day, if you get something cheap or crappy you'll likely end up just getting this one later and then you're out the $93 plus the crappy one's cost.


Thanks for the info. I found one. Here’s the site: www.cravenspeed.com


----------



## Teyjizzle (May 26, 2021)

I just let the dealer install factory bracket. Looks ok. Only thing done to Tiguan is tint. Need to do more when have money. But priority is my wrangler lol


----------

